# Heat transfer video for pressing sleeves



## gregw (Nov 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone know of any video that exist showing how to heat press the sleeves of a long-sleeve tee.

Could not find any on youtube or anywhere.

Thank you all in advance.

I know this is the best place to ask.


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

http://blog.transferexpress.com/blog/decorating-sleeves-custom-transfers/

These videos don't show how to press long sleeve shirts. But, maybe you can modify the process? Get a "pad" long enough for you sleeve design and use a standard shirt press?

Good question though. I'm looking for help with the same issue.


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

We had some old plastic engraving stock left over from our trophy shop days. We tested it between and old shirt to make sure it wouldn't melt or warp. Then we cut that to the width and length needed, rounded and smoothed the edges, and inserted that inside the sleeve. Press on a regular heat press, you'll have to readjust the height and pressure.


----------

